# New Beekeeper Failure %



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

^^^^^^^

Seconded. Feel like I know a lot. Also feel like I probably couldn't tell bee bread from bee poop in a hive. I think I know the theory. Just do not have any confidence in the field.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Every year there are lots of new beekeepers around here, many are not seen the second year and even fewer the third. Berry could probably answer this part very accurate. The beekeepers that joined last year that still post this year and following years... 

With the high failure rate of packages (most newbies get packages), diseases, queen problems, absconding... and if you can make it that far then there's winter and mites. 

Now the part you don't see; the beekeepers that never find this site; IMO if they don't have a mentor or this site they are DONE! This site increases your chance to be a successful beekeeper!


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

To extend on what FP said, when I first got chickens, I was on chicken forum (yes, there are forums for that too) asking lot of questions. After the first year, I just never went back to the forum because things have been running smooth. So someone could drop off the forums for two reason a) they got no problems b) they gave up. Sorry for not answering OP question directly.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

PepperBeeMan said:


> I've learned so much over the last couple years, that I feel competent enough to teach a class, but I don't know jack! I mean, I could sit for 4 hours and talk about bees, answer questions, and carry on a meaningful conversation without repeating myself, and yet, I'm a newbie who may need his hand held for the next 5 years if I'm to be successful.


competent enough to teach a class but you don't know jack.

Does that combination have the makings of a bee class teacher?
So in a "couple of years" you have gone through 2 winters, 2 springs, 2 summers and 2 fall seasons. You have done
seasonal beekeeping exactly twice. And since you started in 2015 from your bio, you very likely have worked bees some seasons only once. Competence takes doing something (anything) more than twice, doesn't it?

(What I'm getting at is after 10 years of beekeeping you have prepared your bees for winter just 10 times, got them through swarm season just 10 times, maybe harvested 10 crops of honey.)


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

would be interesting stats, scary perhaps when you think about it.

people talk to me about bees and comment that i really know a lot. i reply "eh, maybe half of what i would like to know."

i can recall that i had way more questions the year following my first successfully overwinter.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Should be a crime for a bee club not to immediately encourage a new member to join this site. I had bees when I was young in the early 70's as an FFA project. I always intended to get back in. How things have changed since then. Tons tougher and so many more challenges. This site is a blessing to any who would use it. Youtube beekeeping is a tough way to go weeding out the rookies with opinions and cures. Here I can call on proven talent and ask questions specific to my need at the time and get multiple answers to choose from. I had an issue earlier in the year and asked for help. I had Michael Palmer, Michael Bush, Oldtimer and others give me their direction and what they would do. MP even messaged me with exact details. It really got me out of a jam. I appreciate everyone taking time out of their day to help other beekeepers succeed. No other industry like it that I know of. Many thanks.


----------



## PepperBeeMan (Apr 27, 2016)

This forum has certainly been a blessing. Most of the knowledge that I've obtained outside of the class, bee club, and YouTube has stemmed from this site, writers who frequent it, and informative links posted here. 

I wonder what the failure rate is. It's gotta be extremely high. Beekeeping these days is TOUGH, especially starting from packages on fresh equipment. Seems like you're almost guaranteed to lose your first hive within a year.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

I think that percentage that quit after the first year or two is a bit in flux. Over the past few years, there has developed a bit of a fad in being a beekeeper, and that has caused a large influx of people who want to be "beekeepers" but not necessarily have to do a lot of beekeeping. The advent of the "FlowHive" that so many think will allow them to successfully keep bees without ever having to deal with the bees personally will only exacerbate the situation.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I always promote this site to any beekeeper I meet. And yes a lot of people want bees that I run into but after I explain the cost,time and frustration. I always offer to put some there and Ill take care of them. But ive had a lot of swarms and even cut outs fly away after five days. I lost two hives over winter due to moisture in hive. My own fault. As long as you know why it happened then you have learned something.


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm starting my third year as a beekeeper. I've had people ask me for advice about beekeeping, and I'm kind of afraid to give it. The first thing I tell would-be beekeepers to do is join beesource.com, and read beekeeping books.


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hillbillybees said:


> Should be a crime for a bee club not to immediately encourage a new member to join this site.


Actually, my bee school encouraged us to stay off the Internet - I don't think that was necessarily an indictment of BeeSource, but it was a strong caution about relying on the Internet for information and advice. While there is a great deal of good information out there, there is also a lot of pure bullcrap (yeah, even on BS) and it is very difficult for newbies to tell the difference. There is a lot of confusing and contradictory information. I think their point was encourage us to rely upon our local mentors and instructors, rather than strangers. As much as I value BeeSource, I did not join until after a year, and everything I learn here, I still run past my mentor and instructors before implementing. 

I say all of that not to diminish BeeSource at all. I have learned so much here, I appreciate the different perspectives, and I truly appreciate being in a community with people who just "get it." But I agree with the OP - Two years in and I know a lot - yet I know so little.


----------



## bobbybee (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm a 4th year beekeeper. I was at a class this weekend that was put on by our club and i felt like one of the old-timers. So many new beeks. The president made a comment that 2nd year beekeepers should be mentors. This is not b/c they know everything, but b/c you learn as much by teaching as you do being the student. If the mentor doesn't know, he calls his even more experienced mentor. Then you have three experience level beeks helping each other and learning together. Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Depending on how you look at it I'm either second year or 14th. 
First twelve was back in the 70's when it was EZ to be a bee haver which I was. Parents bought established colonies to pollinate an apple orchard I planted.My bees managed to take care of themselves for 12 years.  I lost one colony one year, bought a package for $25, installed it and it did great for years. 

Then I got back into it last spring and...well...it's not the good old days anymore. 

Been very successful because I'm working at it pretty much full-time. Doing a high-dollar cutout tomorrow and am ashamed to say the rate. It's large. 
Thinking it's rough to be a beekeeper with a full-time job. Dive fully into the waters and it gets a whole lot easier. But really...what do I know? It's only my second year as a BeeKEEPER. lol


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

PepperBeeMan said:


> ...Also, how many beeks of 100 do you think start beekeeping only to quit the next year or year after?...


Sadly nowadays, I would guess one third of beekeepers do not make it past the third or fourth year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome again.


----------



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

PepperBeeMan said:


> I've learned so much over the last couple years, that I feel competent enough to teach a class, but I don't know jack! I mean, I could sit for 4 hours and talk about bees, answer questions, and carry on a meaningful conversation without repeating myself, and yet, I'm a newbie who may need his hand held for the next 5 years if I'm to be successful.
> 
> Does it ever get any easier? Sometimes taking care of the bees seems so simple and others...like rocket surgery.


I SO understand this statement! And that is the nature of an activitity that you can use many different routes to get a similar result. That is the appeal and the challenge. It stimulates your mind, involves critical thinking....there is real science involved but you must have the correct "feel" and timing to carry it out - and you can't read that in a text book. 

Horses are the same way. You can read and study all **** day and be extremely knowledgable on what to do in a given situation but not have the feel and timing to execute or the physical ability. And of course, the subject has a mind of it own. 

I love it all! Gets me out of bed every morning. We are so blessed to have these creatures in our lives.


----------



## PepperBeeMan (Apr 27, 2016)

The bee club attendance levels between March and Sept is pretty funny. About the same amount of activity that I find on my FB gardening group. Everyone is HOORAY! OOORAAAHHHH! When they get their package. Almost like it's a novelty for some...


----------

